# Incubator



## HPurvis (May 25, 2021)

I got my first incubator today! 

Nurture Right 360
Can hold 22 eggs I currently have 17 in it

Temp stays at 99.5 
Humidity fluctuates between 45-50%

Any tips or advice?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you have a way to confirm the temps it's displaying? It's safer to have some backup with many of these digital machines because they are often wrong. 

Did you just set the eggs? Are you going to candle to check development?


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I usually have two or three thermometers and use different size small containers like tupperware with water to keep the humidity where I want it.


----------



## HPurvis (May 25, 2021)

robin416 said:


> Do you have a way to confirm the temps it's displaying? It's safer to have some backup with many of these digital machines because they are often wrong.
> 
> Did you just set the eggs? Are you going to candle to check development?


It was a previously owned incubator I bought from my father. He had the extra thermometers and had a 90% hatch rate on all he hatched. I’m running off his word until I have a chance to get a back up thermometer. The eggs also came from his coop; which are also the ones he had the 90% hatch rate, hoping I’ll be lucky! I do plan to candle to check the developments, what days would I need to candle? My father told me it was roughly a 21 day hatch time. I put the eggs in this afternoon after the temperature and humidity stabilized.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If you haven't candled before, wait for seven days. Look for the veins. And be really careful. I nearly dropped one the first time I saw the movement inside. It was so cool.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

HPurvis said:


> I got my first incubator today!
> 
> Nurture Right 360
> Can hold 22 eggs I currently have 17 in it
> ...


Wow, That's awesome!


----------

